# 40 year old virgin. Ends tonight.



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Separating home haunting from being a haunt actor at a commercial setup.... I lose my virginity tonight! And yes, I am nervous. But I have seen examples on the internets, so I think I know what to do. Am still open to suggestions as to first-timer tips. I don't have a character set in mind, so I am thinking wing it tonight and see what comes natural. As is, I am a skinny, tall-ish, bald guy with haunt features and am told I am a creepy with the right lighting. May stick with that and add in some slither movements to sell it.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd look at making yourself really pale, and use some makeup to make your cheeks, eyes, and throat look really sunken. A ragged formal jacket/coat with sleeves that are too short, and dirty and ragged pants, shirt, etc., can help finish the image of someone/something that's come back from the other side. I'd also look at some false teeth that can be horribly stained and broken to finish the look. Anything to accentuate your look/desired look will help, even lifts in your shoes. If you can team up with someone more experienced, it will help you both.
Oh, and dirty, wild hair, whatever you have left, will help too.
Break a leg!
And let us know how it goes.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Luck! Break a leg!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How fun for you! Just go with your instinct and enjoy.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Great first experience. I started trying to play possum with a pursuit. Mixed results. Didn't work on the tough guys wearing shirts to small trying to impress their women. Then tried hiding behind a prop with a different mask as a hand puppet misdirect. Better success, a couple of teens went all sissy-slap on the mask as I had it close to their periphery during the pursuit. But I felt I was encroaching on my partner's area. Opted to end very physical to MUCH success. Went to my partner's area at the end, got in a crouch and did my best erratic monkey linebacker with arms outstretched like I was going to tackle the whole group, super pervy style. Apparently creep rushing towards anymore pelvic region causes a "protect our genitals!" reaction on near everyone. So started in freaky monkey mode, ending in crotch sniffing greyhound (or so the reacted) as I herded them to my partner, whose simple "rahr!" was then effective since they were still freaking over my being (not touching) on the butts. No one got angry. All screamed and laughed. The operators loved it and quickly read what I was trying to do, having the group escorts help set the small groups up everytime. And yes, I am crazy sore.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Dont forget your protection.


----------

